# I just want to know where can i find this filter , overlay , pattern .



## aaddyyboy (Dec 14, 2022)

Whatever It Is Called , i dont know where to find it , i searched the whole internet. No luck , any app , method or technique, that can produce similar results , without actually having to print pictures and make it like this


----------



## cgw (Dec 14, 2022)

Adjustable corner burn or vignette supplied by a raft of PS/LR plug-ins.


----------



## RAZKY (Dec 14, 2022)

aaddyyboy said:


> Whatever It Is Called , i dont know where to find it , i searched the whole internet. No luck , any app , method or technique, that can produce similar results , without actually having to print pictures and make it like this


Matte box? 
	

	



__





						The Complete Matte Box Guide
					

Everything you wanted to know about matte boxes, in one place.




					wolfcrow.com


----------

